# Waterbox CLEAR Aquariums



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

Anyone else planning on getting one of these bad boys?
Looking like late Spring release date... if we're lucky.
Planning on the CLEAR PRO 6025 for my first planted. :smile2:
https://www.waterboxaquariums.com/freshwater/clear-pro/

Was originally thinking of going with UNS but wasn't thrilled with the available sizes.
The 6025 fits perfectly in the space I have allocated.


----------



## AguaScape (Oct 28, 2018)

@d2creative Waterbox aquariums are gorgeous. They are pricey, but the clarity and quality is about as good as it gets. I have the 60 gallon cube.


----------



## DanConnor (Oct 20, 2003)

They look great. Can you get it without the logo on the glass? I think that might bug me...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

What is the clarity like compared with ADA aquariums?


----------



## AguaScape (Oct 28, 2018)

DanConnor said:


> They look great. Can you get it without the logo on the glass? I think that might bug me...


I actually like the logo. Mine has a label and a raised logo. Even though mine are removable, I am going to keep them. They look good and I am proud to display them. Kind of a bragging point. Perhaps I am more proud of it because it is a discontinued model. I think the laser etched logos look even better than the ones on mine. I have seen them in person and they are very tastefully done. You can see it clearly if you look for it, but it does not distract from the beauty of the tank. 



Darkblade48 said:


> What is the clarity like compared with ADA aquariums?


I can't compare directly since I do not own an ADA aquarium. But I believe they are pretty close to equal. ADA appears to be a very high clarity as well. The thing I really like about the Mr. Aqua is the seams. They have a slight gap between the pieces of glass with very clear silicone between them. This creates a bit of cushion between the panels. Most tanks have a fillet of caulk on the inside of the corners to help add additional bonding to compensate for inferior quality silicone. Mr. Aqua tanks have no silicone spread inside the corners which really enhances the perception of clarity and quality.


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

AguaScape said:


> @d2creative Waterbox aquariums are gorgeous. *They are pricey*, but the clarity and quality is about as good as it gets. I have the 60 gallon cube.


My current reef tank is a 120g Elos.
It's easily twice the price of this 143g WB.  haha

As far as clarity... i think there's a point of maximum clarity once we've hit the higher end tanks like these. WB is using Starphire Ultra-Clear, Elos calls theirs Diamond Glass. I don't know what ADA uses but it's probably some similar form of low iron glass. All a compromise between strength and clarity/color. I can't say I noticed any difference between my current Elos and my previous custom Planet Aquariums tank that used Starphire glass as far as clarity is concerned. 

I think after the glass itself, money is going into the various construction processes. Elos claims using a proprietary silicone. Utum Nature Systems has really cool 45 degree mitered corners. ADA's cube garden superior has no silicone. :icon_eek:

Anyway, I think like AguaScape says... clarity should be as good as it gets. :smile2:


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

140g Reef Pro vs Clear Pro: for the same price, sump + ATO box + plumbing vs clear silicon and back. I'm thinking that for this size tank I'd rather have a sump. The wait time for either is 3 months, at least that's how long my order for the Reef version is taking.

Waterbox states that the badge is removable. As far as the clarity goes, it's 3/4" glass. I don't know how to measure clarity but I'll put it side by side with ADA 120-P 60g model during staging.


----------

